# Seine nets for shrimp?



## jimbo1187 (Jul 17, 2015)

Can anyone offer a recommendation for seine nets that won't break the bank? Looking to give it a shot and don't want to jump all in before I know if I'll like it. 

What should I look for in a seine, length etc?


----------



## Steve762us (Jul 17, 2015)

Can you do well with a seine net on shrimp? Seems like 1" mesh would be too large.


----------



## crappiejt (Jul 17, 2015)

Call Billy Joiner @ 478 374-3972


----------



## steveus (Jul 17, 2015)

x2 on Billy Joiner.  His seines will catch more shrimp than any other.  Seines are not all the same.  I've bought many from him, outstanding man.


----------



## WalkinDead (Jul 22, 2015)

"Pops" Hagar of Hagar Seines & Repair sells an outstanding shrimp seine also.  He is at St. Andrews just about every Friday and Saturday.  You can purchase a seine on the spot there from him.  He can be contacted at 912-539-0935.  The stretched mesh size for shrimp is 1.25" and "Pops" does not stretch his nets as he hangs them, as some do.
For your first seine I would recommend a 75' X 8' or 10'.  My wife and I pull an 8' x 100' seine with no problems and I'm 62.  His seines will range in price from around 150 ish to 250 ish depending on height and length.  On a decent night you can pay for it the first time you use it.
Right now the brown shrimp are running fairly well with good size and quantity available on most nights. Around the first of August the white shrimp will start to show up and the browns will taper off.  Shrimping is _always_ better at night than during the day with cloudy days being somewhere in between.  This will hold true until the end of August then you can do well during cloudy days.  Both tides are good, but you tend to catch bigger shrimp on the incoming tide has been my experience over the last 6 years.  There's about a two hour period during the slack tides that the shrimp will go back deep and few to be had till the tide starts running a bit.
A word of warning about the St. Andrews area, the dolphins can be pretty bad about tearing holes in your net to get the mullet out of them.  If your catching a lot of mullet you need to keep an alert eye out for them.  I'm pretty sure this is due to the dolphin tour boats feeding them (which, by the way, is illegal and a $5,000 fine).  It's gotten so bad there that I rarely shrimp there any more, even though its a premier spot for shrimping.
I'm not familiar with Billy Joiner's seines, but from the recommendations, I'm sure his seines are of good quality.  "Pops" will  repair anyone's seines for a reasonable price right there at St. Andrews while you wait, should you need his services.  Tell him Carroll & Kay sent you, he knows us well.
Hope this information is of value and good luck.


----------

